# H: space marine termies and tacticals W: $$$ or historicals



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

WTS
11 assault terminators with thunder hammer and storm shield
11 tactical terminators with assault cannon, chainfists, and cyclone missile launcher
10 tactical marines

all are painted and come as shown.

$115 shipped worldwide from Florida, USA OBO

or

large lots of WGF historicals, on sprue if possible. hoplites needed. also their skeletons for diorama purposes.

Got these in a trade and decided i wanted to fund a different project instead.


----------

